# Body ready for Line-X



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

All the welding, smoothing and body work on the trunk, floorpans and underside of the car has been completed. Today it gets seam sealed, and a final inspection....Tuesday it will be taken to the local LINE-X Bedliner shop, and be gloss black Line-Xed and sealed...I saw a sample and it looks great, excellent sound deadening also!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

truely one of a kind Eric....that stuff is bulletproof, i thought about doing my inner wheel wells in red like the old vinyl liners.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Eric- that body is looking great! I cant wait to see the finished product after the Line-X treatment. I did my rear w/w's with a similar product and it really gives it a professional appearance. How are you going to finish out the firewall? Very nice my friend:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I asked the Line-X man if he could do red wheel wells...no problem, the color is shot over the black anyway....gonna see how it looks black first. Red wells might be too much with the red spindles and brake calipers...E:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just Wow.

:cheers

This little project is really starting to take shape E. These updates are getting pretty frequent, I think you're gaining momentum.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1,2,many-the firewallwill be painted bodycolor (black)..the line-xwill stop at the spot where the firewall takes it's firstbend. ALKY- yes, we are in one of the "surges" now. By the end of next week the body should be back on the chassis (for good) and the body work getting done. On my end, gotta get the engine built and the Tranny ordered. Basically, I now have the entire car, just gotta put the parts in the right place!arty: E


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

E man you can see light at the end of the tunnel for sure. As for the assembly, I swear I did everything 2 or sometimes three times before it was really right. Keep on crankin on her, your making great progress!


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Uncle E, looks like the hardest stuff is all behind you!!! Should be alot of fun putting everything back together!:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That's what I'm hoping.....arty:


----------

